# chasing snow geese



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Who will be chasing snows in the next couple days? Has anyone killed any?I have killed twelve.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

im going to attempt to kill snows in delta tomorrow and friday....


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

im trying to head out tomorrow. i'll be up by BRBR most likely.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> im trying to head out tomorrow. i'll be up by BRBR most likely.


Sorry you can not hunt brbr for snow geese it closed.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > im trying to head out tomorrow. i'll be up by BRBR most likely.
> ...


He said BY BRBR. not AT BRBR


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would really like to see some pics. If anyone can post some. Thanks
Travis


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > drsx said:
> ...


LOL exactly, thanks Shaun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


my bad i just re read it.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am headed to Delta tomorrow. A little worried, my cousin said they got 8-10 inches of snow yesterday. What do you think it will do to the geese?


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I am headed to Delta tomorrow. A little worried, my cousin said they got 8-10 inches of snow yesterday. What do you think it will do to the geese?


I hope that will push the geese my way.


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

drsx said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


He was just trying to be helpful, aint no reason to be rude. Not much happening around delta this afternoon.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

How were the bird numbers this morning.


----------



## duckmaster (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone know if there is enough water to launch a boat on Salt Creek or Public. Haven't been up there this time of year.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw just a few birds today up north. I was hoping everyone would chase them out of Delta up my way. The storm and cold didn't help us any.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> my bad i just re read it.


No worries fella


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I am headed to Delta tomorrow. A little worried, my cousin said they got 8-10 inches of snow yesterday. What do you think it will do to the geese?


it keeps them on the water all day. they only use 1 field and it borders the north side of the pond with no way to hunt it legally. ask me how i know..... :O•-:


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Did anyone shoot any today. Yesterday there was 2 flocks of 20 going to the fields at saratoga. Would love to see some pics and here stories....how many ate still down at delta. Let's see and here. Travis


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> sharpshooter25 said:
> 
> 
> > I am headed to Delta tomorrow. A little worried, my cousin said they got 8-10 inches of snow yesterday. What do you think it will do to the geese?
> ...


Is that what you saw today :?:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

YUP!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> YUP!


Where there very many shots this morning?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

gooseblaster said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > YUP!
> ...


a few shots for the first hour, then nothin until around 445 when they got up to fly around the valley at high altitudes, (im pretty sure most those shots were skybusters) then circle back to the pond. theres alot of birds, but they arent willing to play at all.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Things any better this morning :?:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

We had a field with birds in it the day before and by 830am had not seen a bird (guess that's what 8 inches of snow does,chit happens)  but heard lots of shooting by the res. Jumped in the truck to check our fields over there, parked on the road in front of one that overlooks the res to watch. We noticed some guys parked and standing up on the side of the res dike(rest area) a few hundred yards down the road , 5 minutes later a batch of birds is heading toward us 200 to 300yds high and these jack a## jump in their truck fly down the road, slide to a stop next to us and come out guns a blazin' the one dude stood 5' from my open drivers window in the middle of the road and emptied his corn shucker at 250yd geese! :lol: :shock: Clearly a few choice words were exchanged and they at least stepped off the road to sky bust geese. What a circus! I type this from my den 175 miles away the next morning, thinking of those jack wagons wondering why we cant decoy birds down there and why the landowners have grown tired of goose hunters??????? Pretty sad for sure...... Wanna buy some decoys???? lol Good luck if your heading out.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

chuck harsin said:


> Clearly a few choice words were exchanged and they at least stepped off the road to sky bust geese. What a circus! I type this from my den 175 miles away the next morning, thinking of those jack wagons wondering why we cant decoy birds down there and why the landowners have grown tired of goose hunters??????? Pretty sad for sure...... Wanna buy some decoys???? lol Good luck if your heading out.


I think its a matter of time and the snow goose hunt will be closed in delta... Sounds like it get worse and worse every year... From what I hear the residents are getting tired of it.. sorry to hear about your hunt Chuck...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

How are people that retarded???


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

drsx said:


> How are people that retarded???


It takes talent, dedication and determination! :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> drsx said:
> 
> 
> > How are people that retarded???
> ...


judging by some of the people i saw yesterday, their talent and determination is off the charts!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I went up north today after some snows. I drove to PSG and didn't see any from the road. I then went to Salt Creek and hunted from 2:00 P.M. to closing time. I didn't see one single snow goose. I figured it would be bad, but couldn't believe it was that bad. 

Where are all the snows hanging out up there? I'm assuming they're all on the Bear River Club and in the West Corinne area? If anyone can satisfy my curiosity I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I Had the craziest thing happen today. I got to the field I was going to hunt and looked out onto a pond that borders my field and there was about five hundred snows out there. So I hurried to get set up because I wanted to be ready when they started to fly well I was about half way done setting up the decoys when I look over and all those snow geese where coming right at me at about ten feet off the ground. They wanted to land in my decoys with my truck parked about 15 yards away they circled within 30 yards of my truck three or four times. well I tried to get to my gun but by the time I got it loaded they had turned around but a single broke off the flock and came back around and I dropped him. the rest of the afternoon I saw two flocks but they would not even look at my decoy spread, I wonder why the flock of five hundred or so wanted to land in my decoys with my truck that close.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

SR-1 said:


> I wonder why the flock of five hundred or so wanted to land in my decoys with my truck that close.


That's cause they knew your gun was unloaded in the truck. -_O-

Seriously, it does make you wonder just how smart they really are doesn't it? :shock:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I went up north today after some snows. I drove to PSG and didn't see any from the road. I then went to Salt Creek and hunted from 2:00 P.M. to closing time. I didn't see one single snow goose. I figured it would be bad, but couldn't believe it was that bad.
> 
> Where are all the snows hanging out up there? I'm assuming they're all on the Bear River Club and in the West Corinne area? If anyone can satisfy my curiosity I'd really appreciate it.


I drove all through Corinne Thursday not a single bird. And hunted a club next to the million dollar club, nothin....


----------

